# Best poling in Texas



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

So I have a HPXT, but just had to demo an Ankona Shadowcast 18. It poled great, ran great, and performed great with a 30hp engine and no jackplate. It just wasn’t “that” much better on the pole. I am looking for something that poles better than what I have, but has the same comfort level and shallow water ability that my hpxt has. I am not sure that is possible. What are y’alls thoughts?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Chittum Laguna Madre or New Water Stilt for tunnel/shallow planing/poling


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I haven’t poled either of those boats, but I think “better” depends on what you typically do. Some guys like a bow that always points into the wind, some want to be able to track laser straight, some want to be able to spin easily.

FWIW, I’ve heard the Shadowcast 18 suffers a bit because of the tunnel. Hell’s Bay shows they are having an owner’s weekend in Rockport Sept 7-8. I’m not a big East Cape fan, but I really like the looks of the EVO X.

Honestly though, if I were a guide I’d take a hard look at the Beavertail Elite, it was tailored exactly for that business.

Spear has also sent some Glades models out there if you’re looking at smaller skiffs, might try to meet up with one of the guys on here and demo one.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The large Tunnel is what makes the 18 pole like a larger boat. I ran the 17 Shadowcast that didn't have a tunnel and it was night and day difference. While you say it didnt pole any better than the T has to be preference or skill level. The Shadowcast weighs a third of what the T weighs, but the fact that it's 18' long, and such a large tunnel makes the skiff want to track straight, and it gives it a slight delay when you want to turn. If you want something that'll pole easier, check out the Salt Marsh Heron 16.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Didn’t say it wasn’t better, just that it wasn’t good enough to offset the downsides (loss of stabaility, less room, ect)


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I haven’t poled either of those boats, but I think “better” depends on what you typically do. Some guys like a bow that always points into the wind, some want to be able to track laser straight, some want to be able to spin easily.
> 
> FWIW, I’ve heard the Shadowcast 18 suffers a bit because of the tunnel. Hell’s Bay shows they are having an owner’s weekend in Rockport Sept 7-8. I’m not a big East Cape fan, but I really like the looks of the EVO X.
> 
> ...


Down here it has to have a tunnel. I have always like the look of Beavertails though. There are a few people around here that have the EVO X. They are good looking but sit real high in the water. Kinda scares me with the wind we tend to have here. Need to ride one and find out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I pole my HPX Tunnel 6-8 hours at a time with no problems. I think you will find it hard to find a better all around skiff for two people without dropping over $50k.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Just an out of the box idea as I tend to have them, it might not be worth the hassle and dealing with storing it though.

You hear a lot about how tunnels and sponsons negatively affect performance while poling. Increased drag, sluggish turning, noise, etc.

I haven’t seen anyone lay up a fiberglass “plug” filled with foam that would fill in a tunnel/sponson area to a streamlined shape. Trim your motor all the way up, slip it in place, trim your motor back down a little to hold it in place. The fact that it will want to float should keep it from slipping out, and you could put a piece of line with a carabiner on it that clips to your transom tie down so you don’t lose it if it does.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Just an out of the box idea as I tend to have them, it might not be worth the hassle and dealing with storing it though.
> 
> You hear a lot about how tunnels and sponsons negatively affect performance while poling. Increased drag, sluggish turning, noise, etc.
> 
> I haven’t seen anyone lay up a fiberglass “plug” filled with foam that would fill in a tunnel/sponson area to a streamlined shape. Trim your motor all the way up, slip it in place, trim your motor back down a little to hold it in place. The fact that it will want to float should keep it from slipping out, and you could put a piece of line with a carabiner on it that clips to your transom tie down so you don’t lose it if it does.


Pretty good idea but IMO these hulls don’t pole bad enough to warrant hauling around a plug to fill on the keyslot and it would eat up a lot of time. I don’t know about you guys but I move several times a day and wouldn’t want to be fooling with a plug every time I moved.
I read and hear a lot about how terrible the HPX-T hulls are but have not seen any of the issues people talk about. Maybe I just don’t know what I’m missing with other skiffs but I couldn’t imagine needing a hull to perform any better in draft, poling, stealth, speed and ride. They aren’t as rough or wet as people exaggerate about. The only thing I’d like to have is the same hull that’s about 6” wider and a foot or 18” longer for a three man boat on days when you need to take an extra person.
Don’t get me wrong, I’d love to hook up with sjrobin and see what the Chittum is like on the water but for what I do I’m pretty happy.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Pretty good idea but IMO these hulls don’t pole bad enough to warrant hauling around a plug to fill on the keyslot and it would eat up a lot of time. I don’t know about you guys but I move several times a day and wouldn’t want to be fooling with a plug every time I moved.
> I read and hear a lot about how terrible the HPX-T hulls are but have not seen any of the issues people talk about. Maybe I just don’t know what I’m missing with other skiffs but I couldn’t imagine needing a hull to perform any better in draft, poling, stealth, speed and ride. They aren’t as rough or wet as people exaggerate about. The only thing I’d like to have is the same hull that’s about 6” wider and a foot or 18” longer for a three man boat on days when you need to take an extra person.
> Don’t get me wrong, I’d love to hook up with sjrobin and see what the Chittum is like on the water but for what I do I’m pretty happy.


Main problem with the HPX-T is the stern wants to skid around when you pole downwind. Get a typical late spring day in the LLM and downwind is the only direction you're poling and you spend the whole time fighting the back end.

Fine boat though and very versatile.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EvanHammer said:


> Main problem with the HPX-T is the stern wants to skid around when you pole downwind. Get a typical late spring day in the LLM and downwind is the only direction you're poling and you spend the whole time fighting the back end.
> 
> Fine boat though and very versatile.


Not going to argue there BUT like I post earlier, almost everything is a compromise with these skiffs. Remove the tunnel, add some deadrise like a mini HPX-V and it would probably track better but you’d lose shallow water capability and add draft.
I’m stoked to spend some time on the Whipray 17.8 soon and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Try to find a local with a Spear Glades X or EvergladeZ model...tunnel but no sponsons. I think mine poles great. I would think they'd be popular on those TX flats...


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not going to argue there BUT like I post earlier, almost everything is a compromise with these skiffs. Remove the tunnel, add some deadrise like a mini HPX-V and it would probably track better but you’d lose shallow water capability and add draft.
> I’m stoked to spend some time on the Whipray 17.8 soon and see what all the fuss is about.


I haven't poled a Maverick HPX-S, but it must be pretty close to the "mini-HPXV" you describe, Smack. But like you, I prefer having the tunnel of the T and think it's a great poling boat, all considered. They're all compromises of some sort, and you just have to find the trade-offs that are right for you.

I would also caution anyone about comparing boat weights as no two manufacturers measure them the same. I believe Maverick is still the only manufacturer which lists the final rigged weight, not just the hull.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Bruce J said:


> I haven't poled a Maverick HPX-S, but it must be pretty close to the "mini-HPXV" you describe, Smack. But like you, I prefer having the tunnel of the T and think it's a great poling boat, all considered. They're all compromises of some sort, and you just have to find the trade-offs that are right for you.
> 
> I would also caution anyone about comparing boat weights as no two manufacturers measure them the same. I believe Maverick is still the only manufacturer which lists the final rigged weight, not just the hull.


I'll just say this - I really like Maverick HPX-T's but they are heavy AF compared to some other skiffs. And that's based on owning the skiffs, not what the manufacturer publishes.

Not a big deal lots of times but when you're trying to push one over a hump/bar (or when you're stuck high and dry) it's pretty noticeable.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EvanHammer said:


> I'll just say this - I really like Maverick HPX-T's but they are heavy AF compared to some other skiffs. And that's based on owning the skiffs, not what the manufacturer publishes.
> 
> Not a big deal lots of times but when you're trying to push one over a hump/bar (or when you're stuck high and dry) it's pretty noticeable.


I can get one trailer tire off the ground about 3” when lifting on one sponson and boat strapped to the trailer, that’s pretty light.The hulls aren’t that heavy, at least not my ‘01. I’m sure some of these sub 300# hulls are nice but there’s also a tradeoff with tracking while poling and running in chop with lighter and heavier hulls. I need to weigh my boat a few different ways and see what I really have.


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

I have fished out of a HPX-T for 15 years. Bought a used HPX-T back then and loved what it did for me. Prior to that I was in a 12 ft scooter. Decided it was time for a new boat. Have been checking want ad daily. Fished out of 17.8 Prof with tunnel and Chittum Laguna with tunnel. Great boats but I decided to buy a newer Maverick HPX-T. It has taken me to hellish skinny water and back. Plus I know the boat extremely well. Saving $60K didn't hurt with the decision either. But I am not a guide so I don't pole the boat all day. When wind is right I find it a joy to pole. When the wind hits 15 mph which is common in Texas I find I am better off wading fishing if i am fly fishing. I am just not good enough to stop the boat and my friends have to make a perfect cast immediately with boat and fish moving. I guess my only point on this post is i really wanted a different skiff that was "better" but did a 360 and bought the same skiff again but with a slightly different hull design(which I like) and a 4-stroke motor.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

The HPX-T's are very popular boats in Texas and for good reason. Mine is significantly weighed-down compared to a stripped one because I have a 4-stroke, jack plate, PowerPole, 2 batteries (for the rare occasions when I use a trolling motor) and the factory ice chest. But I still love poling it and getting into and out of just about any water on our coast. It's a great choice for our water.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

I wouldn't say that they are heavy. Figure all said and done they come in around 1k lbs. If the shadowcast is 1/3 the weigh that would put is rigged at 330lbs. I don't thing they are quite that light. I really like the HPXT but am always looking for something better out there. My biggest gripe with it is the rear wants to crab like previously mentioned. Leaving the skeg in the water helps some. I don't really think that the issue is the tunnel but the width relative to length. I will say that I have yet to find anything for here that is an all round better boat. Maybe a jet with no grate on a ..........?


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

It would be interesting to see some real weight comparisons, but I doubt we will. The Mav at 1000 pounds includes an F70 motor, console, all rigging, etc. - ready to run. The motor alone, without any cabling and controls is 257 pounds. According to their website, a Shadowcast hull alone weighs 350 pounds, and that's probably without a console. So it's already more than 1/3rd of the Maverick before even beginning to rig it.

Back when Maverick published their hull weights (before they switched to fully-rigged weights) they said the HPX-T hull was 425 pounds. The Maverick is about 20% wider, so those weights seem about in balance. There is simply no way a comparably equipped Shadowcast or any other boat not made out of hydrogen weighs 1/3 of a Maverick.

There's just an extraordinary amount of hype and misinformation about the weights of these boats, when what really matters is how do they perform according to the criteria which are most important to you. I don't think any of us will put one up on a scale, but we hopefully will fish the heck out of them. The HPXT has earned its place as (I believe) the most popular poling boat in Texas because they've performed really well for many people for many years. But of course that doesn't mean it's the best boat for you.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

shallow sand said:


> I have fished out of a HPX-T for 15 years. Bought a used HPX-T back then and loved what it did for me. Prior to that I was in a 12 ft scooter. Decided it was time for a new boat. Have been checking want ad daily. Fished out of 17.8 Prof with tunnel and Chittum Laguna with tunnel. Great boats but I decided to buy a newer Maverick HPX-T. It has taken me to hellish skinny water and back. Plus I know the boat extremely well. Saving $60K didn't hurt with the decision either. But I am not a guide so I don't pole the boat all day. When wind is right I find it a joy to pole. When the wind hits 15 mph which is common in Texas I find I am better off wading fishing if i am fly fishing. I am just not good enough to stop the boat and my friends have to make a perfect cast immediately with boat and fish moving. I guess my only point on this post is i really wanted a different skiff that was "better" but did a 360 and bought the same skiff again but with a slightly different hull design(which I like) and a 4-stroke motor.


A power pole of some sort is essential for stoping in high winds. Put it down then use your pole to position correctly. You can do it pretty fast once you get the hang of it.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

East Cape Lostmen poles really good. Good storage, very well built, and is quiet. As said above, all boats are a compromise and it is up to you to decide which of the features are must haves and which ones aren't for the way you fish and use your boat. For example, here is one of my trade offs. I can run all over Galveston bay to get to places to fish but sometimes I can't get to the very back of the creek or marsh since I float in 9". If I had a smaller boat that I could get back into those narrow creeks and marsh lakes I likely couldn't run my boat across the bay to get to them. Last few times I was out, I ran out of water to pole so we staked out and waded. Remember the old adage, "good, fast, cheap...pick two"


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

I have fished out of a Sabine Micro a few times now and liked it enough to buy one. I’ll be getting a tunnel so we will see how skinny it will run (the non tunnel ran thin but I wanted more). People really do seem to like the hpx-t, but when factoring in price point, new vs used, custom built, locally built/warranted, and the bad ass trailer, I decided to go new. I’ll be fishing 2-3 people total, 3 will be tight, but it works if you care more about fishing and less about heated seats in your truck. Plus I verified it was a 5” skiff, can handle chop and take real world abuse.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> East Cape Lostmen poles really good. Good storage, very well built, and is quiet. As said above, all boats are a compromise and it is up to you to decide which of the features are must haves and which ones aren't for the way you fish and use your boat. For example, here is one of my trade offs. I can run all over Galveston bay to get to places to fish but sometimes I can't get to the very back of the creek or marsh since I float in 9". If I had a smaller boat that I could get back into those narrow creeks and marsh lakes I likely couldn't run my boat across the bay to get to them. Last few times I was out, I ran out of water to pole so we staked out and waded. Remember the old adage, "good, fast, cheap...pick two"


I like good and cheap but those two are rare partners these days.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

EvanHammer said:


> I'll just say this - I really like Maverick HPX-T's but they are heavy AF compared to some other skiffs. And that's based on owning the skiffs, not what the manufacturer publishes.
> 
> Not a big deal lots of times but when you're trying to push one over a hump/bar (or when you're stuck high and dry) it's pretty noticeable.


Evan, the compromise is that they will take a pounding and last crossing the “Y” out of Pt M. Seaworthy at sustained 30, gusting to 40, in the open bay (any more would be sketchy). Have not spent the night on mine “yet”.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

G


Seymour fish said:


> Evan, the compromise is that they will take a pounding and last crossing the “Y” out of Pt M. Seaworthy at sustained 30, gusting to 40, in the open bay (any more would be sketchy). Have not spent the night on mine “yet”.


Great LLM skiff, I kept mine in South Padre. But it didn't take the pounding as well as some of my other skiffs have - I run them in some sketchy stuff and broke the console clean off my HPX-T.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

EvanHammer said:


> G
> 
> 
> Great LLM skiff, I kept mine in South Padre. But it didn't take the pounding as well as some of my other skiffs have - I run them in some sketchy stuff and broke the console clean off my HPX-T.


Oh no, I’d better re evaluate. We’re you outside on poons ?


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Seymour fish said:


> Oh no, I’d better re evaluate. We’re you outside on poons ?


Crossing a section of gulf in a norther. But lots of HPX consoles have come loose; I was on another boat where one broke loose and know two more guys that had them come loose. It's a fairly easy fix so you might want to do it as a preventive measure.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

EvanHammer said:


> Crossing a section of gulf in a norther. But lots of HPX consoles have come loose; I was on another boat where one broke loose and know two more guys that had them come loose. It's a fairly easy fix so you might want to do it as a preventive measure.


Sent you a pm


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Some of my best memories on the water were in an HPX-T. But it was much heavier than advertised. I am sure that was for various reasons, water intrusion into the foam filled sponsons, as well as the stringers having to be redone a couple times, there was much more added weight. It seems that the draft varied. One day it'll float sub 10", other days it was more like 16". Running some of the winding rivers through the glades, we did end up in the bushes a couple times cause the skiff would slide in turns, sometimes more than others. I have never found another skiff that would run as shallow, but was a pretty rough ride in a chop. With all that said, I had a blast fishing it for many years. I also spent extensive time fishing the HPX Micro, which was a much better ride, and floated much shallower, but didn't run nearly as shallow. I will say that based on my experience, I prefer a Maverick over a HB any day. But I prefer a Sat Marsh Heron over the Maverick, for it's running, drafting, and poling abilities. It's just a much lighter skiff, drafts much less, and handles a chop as good. I was out a few weeks ago on my Heron with three others on board. My buddy was out in his brand new HPX-V with another buddy on board. He's running an f70 while I have the 60 ETEC on my Heron, and I left him so far behind, even with two extra adults onboard. We ran across Biscayne Bay, and out to the oceanside running the beaches in a swell, not a drop of water on us.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

I have a Heron 16' and fish every weekend from SPI - PM if any of you guys want to test ride it.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

paint it black said:


> Some of my best memories on the water were in an HPX-T. But it was much heavier than advertised. I am sure that was for various reasons, water intrusion into the foam filled sponsons, as well as the stringers having to be redone a couple times, there was much more added weight. It seems that the draft varied. One day it'll float sub 10", other days it was more like 16". Running some of the winding rivers through the glades, we did end up in the bushes a couple times cause the skiff would slide in turns, sometimes more than others. I have never found another skiff that would run as shallow, but was a pretty rough ride in a chop. With all that said, I had a blast fishing it for many years. I also spent extensive time fishing the HPX Micro, which was a much better ride, and floated much shallower, but didn't run nearly as shallow. I will say that based on my experience, I prefer a Maverick over a HB any day. But I prefer a Sat Marsh Heron over the Maverick, for it's running, drafting, and poling abilities. It's just a much lighter skiff, drafts much less, and handles a chop as good. I was out a few weeks ago on my Heron with three others on board. My buddy was out in his brand new HPX-V with another buddy on board. He's running an f70 while I have the 60 ETEC on my Heron, and I left him so far behind, even with two extra adults onboard. We ran across Biscayne Bay, and out to the oceanside running the beaches in a swell, not a drop of water on us.


I could be wrong because I am not in front of it but I am pretty sure if you were drafting 16" then you would be sinking!! HAHA. The sides aren't very tall


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> I could be wrong because I am not in front of it but I am pretty sure if you were drafting 16" then you would be sinking!! HAHA. The sides aren't very tall


I know for a fact that I have poled my HPX Tunnel over 4” of sand with 490 pounds of people (Ed and I) and gear. The hull was dragging bottom but still slid pretty easily. I have measured 7” of water and been floating free with both of us on board so I’m not sure about the 10-16” draft story. My sponson foam is still a little wet too!


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I know for a fact that I have poled my HPX Tunnel over 4” of sand with 490 pounds of people (Ed and I) and gear. The hull was dragging bottom but still slid pretty easily. I have measured 7” of water and been floating free with both of us on board so I’m not sure about the 10-16” draft story. My sponson foam is still a little wet too![/. My ‘14 has been a sweet LLM compromise. Floats in about 5-5 1/2” empty. Poles with 350 lbs load in 6-1/2 to 7” on hard sand without dragging bottom. Gets up in 1/2 a boat length in measured 8-1/2” on hard sand. Runs for miles in 4” hard sand with ok water pressure, but 3-1/2” sticks it. 33 flat out on slick day , same load, f70. Wife and I have been able to drag it 50 yds with 1” water showing at transom, on hard sand, and yes “highly motivated”. Took awhile ! Quiet enough hull. So it works. Many very helpful posts here with sound advice on glitches to watch for and fixes. Appreciate it !!!!! Seymour


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I know for a fact that I have poled my HPX Tunnel over 4” of sand with 490 pounds of people (Ed and I) and gear. The hull was dragging bottom but still slid pretty easily. I have measured 7” of water and been floating free with both of us on board so I’m not sure about the 10-16” draft story. My sponson foam is still a little wet too!


Just got home and measured. 16” to top of run rail.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> Just got home and measured. 16” to top of run rail.


What does that mean? Let’s put pics on these measurements.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Surffshr said:


> What does that mean? Let’s put pics on these measurements.


He's saying it if were drafting 16" the rubrail would be submerged. 

My HPX-T was a 7" boat with two full-grown anglers. For comparison, I measured my Gordon at ~6-6.5" and my early Whip at 6". Once you load two well-fed mature males in one they all float pretty close to the same.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Surffshr said:


> What does that mean? Let’s put pics on these measurements.


sorry rub rail


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Just an out of the box idea as I tend to have them, it might not be worth the hassle and dealing with storing it though.
> 
> You hear a lot about how tunnels and sponsons negatively affect performance while poling. Increased drag, sluggish turning, noise, etc.
> 
> I haven’t seen anyone lay up a fiberglass “plug” filled with foam that would fill in a tunnel/sponson area to a streamlined shape. Trim your motor all the way up, slip it in place, trim your motor back down a little to hold it in place. The fact that it will want to float should keep it from slipping out, and you could put a piece of line with a carabiner on it that clips to your transom tie down so you don’t lose it if it does.


You can get the same effect with a piece of old carpet. Looked good too, on beat up old alum tunnel


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EvanHammer said:


> He's saying it if were drafting 16" the rubrail would be submerged.
> 
> My HPX-T was a 7" boat with two full-grown anglers. For comparison, I measured my Gordon at ~6-6.5" and my early Whip at 6". Once you load two well-fed mature males in one they all float pretty close to the same.


People always seem to forget the bow keel is usually the lowest point on a skiff and will be the first to drag. Add that to the transom draft and 8-10” is more like it with a full load and passengers.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> People always seem to forget the bow keel is usually the lowest point on a skiff and will be the first to drag. Add that to the transom draft and 8-10” is more like it with a full load and passengers.


My boat is pretty even when the weight is distributed right. Sometimes hang up in the front and sometimes in the back. If the weight isn't even then that all goes out the window!


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I was just reading through all 15 pages of Travis's great post on building a Conch 16 in the Bragging Spot section. Chris Morejohn is the designer and he makes many interesting posts in it about boat building strategy, different materials, etc. It was interesting reading through all of it. But the point here is that he says one of his recent Lithium hull boats weighed 920 pounds with a 50hp tiller. I don't know if it had a console, but it provides another real-world benchmark for what even the best built skiffs weigh when fully rigged - which is a lot more than the 300-400 pounds we read so much about for unrigged hulls only.


----------



## txredfly (Sep 10, 2015)

Interesting thread. Know the hpx-t well and for poling boats in texas there is not much shallower but still a little rough and a little wet. My new to me old 17.8 whip tunnel, now that it is “texas rigged” will do almost everything the hpx will do, smoother dryer AND is a dream to pole. My friends hb pro tunnel is prob even better but $


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> People always seem to forget the bow keel is usually the lowest point on a skiff and will be the first to drag. Add that to the transom draft and 8-10” is more like it with a full load and passengers.


When my 90 lb son is up front, and my 230 lb ass is on the back, I promise you the first thing to drag on the whip is the trim tabs.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

EvanHammer said:


> He's saying it if were drafting 16" the rubrail would be submerged.
> 
> My HPX-T was a 7" boat with two full-grown anglers. For comparison, I measured my Gordon at ~6-6.5" and my early Whip at 6". Once you load two well-fed mature males in one they all float pretty close to the same.


You still have the Spear?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> When my 90 lb son is up front, and my 230 lb ass is on the back, I promise you the first thing to drag on the whip is the trim tabs.


I’ve lost some weight, holding at 212 right now and with an equal sized person up front the center around the front bulkhead is the first to drag and pivot. 2 stroke 70 and light load, usually 12 gallons of gas.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You know I'd be glade to trade my boat for an HPX. Why is it we always think the next boat po!es better, draws 6" , and can cross a bay in 3' chop without getting wet


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> You still have the Spear?


Yes, it has its pluses and minuses.


----------

